# I need some help with this one.



## Roy (Aug 22, 2022)

I bought this bottle about 25 years ago.
The man I bought it from said he got it with a lot of other bottles but knew nothing about this one. He said he would sell it for $5.00 because he had no idea how old it was or where it was from.  I've enjoyed it for a long time but still don't know anything about it. Hopefully someone on this forum can help me out with this one.                    Roy


----------



## Len (Aug 23, 2022)

Roy,

You found a first run Calabash!  (Sorry, just kidding.) ..Man, this is one COOL bottle! With that snip top,+ base mark font I'd guess 2nd quarter of the 1800s. Also, with that wild fem bot kick up it might/might not be valued at "a million dollars." A great early look. Even 25 years ago you got a real good deal. Now its worth exponentially more than you paid. (As if we had to tell you that.) CONGRATS! You have a good eye. --Len
PS- Apologies to Mike Myers.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 23, 2022)

Early and foreign would be my guess.  Beyond that, I can't say.


----------



## Roy (Aug 23, 2022)

Len said:


> Roy,
> 
> You found a first run Calabash!  (Sorry, just kidding.) ..Man, this is one COOL bottle! With that snip top,+ base mark font I'd guess 2nd quarter of the 1800s. Also, with that wild fem bot kick up it might/might not be valued at "a million dollars." A great early look. Even 25 years ago you got a real good deal. Now its worth exponentially more than you paid. (As if we had to tell you that.) CONGRATS! You have a good eye. --Len


A few more pictures to show how lopsided and uneven this bottle is.
Roy


----------



## Len (Aug 23, 2022)

Roy,
Ok, I just hope it isn't a Glass Blow 100 student's first effort. Cheez, its got pluses. Ultimately, the bottle is in your court. I've poked in at a couple glass houses but never saw anything like this one. I still believe its alien artic base cool.  --L


----------



## Roy (Aug 23, 2022)

Len said:


> Roy,
> Ok, I just hope it isn't a Glass Blow 100 student's first effort. Cheez, its got pluses. Ultimately, the bottle is in your court. I've poked in at a couple glass houses but never saw anything like this one. I still believe its alien artic base cool.  --L


Lol... I still don't have a clue. I've been told it looks Persian, Mexican, European and early American. It has some stains, a tiny bit of wear and is very thin in areas.  
I think its old but  I could be wrong .
Roy


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 23, 2022)

I own a few calabash bottles and have seen and held dozens more. I'd vote for "Glass Blow 100 student's first effort". Just poorly made all around.


----------



## Len (Aug 23, 2022)

Hard to believe it was even used. However, the fact that it was may point more to an early American period when the locals couldn't get glass from the British and homemade was more of a necessity. If you can't find a local expert just send those pics to the Smithsonian. (The font on that base mark troubles me the more I look at it. Kind of modern from what I can see. Hope to be wrong.) --Len


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 24, 2022)

I would have said persian glass but it's not like anything on the saddle flask website, and that guy has a massive collection of persian glass.

Jim G


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 24, 2022)

*Looks French and early -- first half of the 18th C.  The push-up used a simple iron rod as a molette.
An early carafe, perhaps.  The raw lip is puzzling.  I can imagine the original lip has been broken off.*


----------



## Roy (Aug 24, 2022)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Looks French and early -- first half of the 18th C.  The push-up used a simple iron rod as a molette.
> An early carafe, perhaps.  The raw lip is puzzling.  I can imagine the original lip has been broken off.*


Hi Harry,
After you said French and early I searched early French bottles and stumbled on this. Looks a lot like mine but without the extra hole. Take a look .
Roy



			https://www.invaluable.com/auction-lot/antique-early-dutch-english-wine-bottle-E2C43EC82D#


----------



## Roy (Aug 25, 2022)

Roy said:


> Hi Harry,
> After you said French and early I searched early French bottles and stumbled on this. Looks a lot like mine but without the extra hole. Take a look .
> Roy
> 
> ...


I should have said with an extra hole.....


----------



## Roy (Aug 25, 2022)

Len said:


> Hard to believe it was even used. However, the fact that it was may point more to an early American period when the locals couldn't get glass from the British and homemade was more of a necessity. If you can't find a local expert just send those pics to the Smithsonian. (The font on that base mark troubles me the more I look at it. Kind of modern from what I can see. Hope to be wrong.) --Len


Hey Len,


Len said:


> Hard to believe it was even used. However, the fact that it was may point more to an early American period when the locals couldn't get glass from the British and homemade was more of a necessity. If you can't find a local expert just send those pics to the Smithsonian. (The font on that base mark troubles me the more I look at it. Kind of modern from what I can see. Hope to be wrong.) --Len


Hey Len,
Did you click on the link on my last reply on this thread ?  If not, please do. I would love to hear your thoughts on that.
Roy


----------



## willong (Aug 25, 2022)

Roy said:


> I should have said with an extra hole.....


Damn Roy! That sure looks like same thing!

I haven't found more examples of your bottle yet, but trying to followup on that "invaluable.com" website's info I stumbled upon a Pinterest page full of eye candy that most any antique bottle fancier will drool over.  



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/487373990900599145/

Good luck on discovering more--I'm now thinking that your bottle is valuable even if it's a reproduction.


Will


----------



## willong (Aug 25, 2022)

willong said:


> Damn Roy! That sure looks like same thing!
> 
> I haven't found more examples of your bottle yet, but trying to followup on that "invaluable.com" website's info I stumbled upon a Pinterest page full of eye candy that most any antique bottle fancier will drool over.
> 
> ...


Clicking on the onion bottle image in previous posting will take one to the Pinterest page with a lot wonderful antiques to whet one's appetite if they scroll down once they arrive there.


----------



## Roy (Aug 25, 2022)

willong said:


> Damn Roy! That sure looks like same thing!
> 
> I haven't found more examples of your bottle yet, but trying to followup on that "invaluable.com" website's info I stumbled upon a Pinterest page full of eye candy that most any antique bottle fancier will drool over.
> 
> ...


Will, 
That bottle is sweet. 
I wouldn't mind finding that one....

The only thing different from the bottle I have and the invaluable. com bottle is mine is about 4&1/8 tall and doesn't have a hole in the side. If they made a reproductions someone else must have one I would imagine....  No matter what,  
It was worth $5.00.
Roy


----------



## willong (Aug 25, 2022)

Roy said:


> Will,
> That bottle is sweet.
> I wouldn't mind finding that one....
> 
> ...


Hi Roy,

Bottles that had enough historical cache or prestige have inspired reproductions. The better of those have developed decent value in their own right. However, I had never seen an example of a bottle quite like your find. The fact that it looks so much like the one at the invaluable auction site, yet varies significantly in dimensions, intrigues me. I don't want to lead you astray, or inspire unwarranted excitement; but my gut leads me to think that you might have stumbled upon an exceptional find.

I'm anxious to see what Harry has to say after he sees the "invaluable" listing. I'm not familiar with that auction house; but then I neither sell nor buy antique bottles, except for a few that were budget friendly and display well with antique microscopes. Harry might know reputation of "invaluable" for additional insight.

The link that took you to the onion bottle works differently than what I expected. Click on the image and when you get to the Pinterest page that features it, you can scroll down to see hundreds more from several centuries and locales.

As the mailman would say: giddy up!

Will


----------



## Roy (Aug 25, 2022)

willong said:


> Clicking on the onion bottle image in previous posting will take one to the Pinterest page with a lot wonderful antiques to whet one's appetite if they scroll down once they arrive there.


Just spent about 20 minutes looking at that pinterest page....
I haven't been in a dump that's old enough to find any like that so far  this year. 
I will keep looking though... I'm too old to take up diving....
Roy


----------



## willong (Aug 25, 2022)

Roy said:


> I will keep looking though... I'm too old to take up diving....


I know that feeling Roy. I've only meant to begin diving for bottles for a little over fifty years now. Was too poor in my youth and feared I would waste the equipment and instruction costs because of severe difficulty clearing ear and sinus pressure. A mere nine feet of depth in a pool was painful, and I could not seem to equalize the pressure even with pinching my nose and blowing until my cheeks bulged. About a dozen years ago, I looked into costs through the morale program at Fort Lewis while I was still working there. It was still too much up-front investment given a high probability of failure.

Now, like you, I'm too old to seriously consider taking up that hobby; and water is *cold* here in the PNW! I'm trying to stay optimistic though. As quickly as aerial drones got sophisticated and affordable, we might only have to hang on a handful of years to see underwater drones do the same; ones with live video and controllable claws of course!


----------



## jwpevahouse (Sep 3, 2022)

Roy said:


> I bought this bottle about 25 years ago.
> The man I bought it from said he got it with a lot of other bottles but knew nothing about this one. He said he would sell it for $5.00 because he had no idea how old it was or where it was from.  I've enjoyed it for a long time but still don't know anything about it. Hopefully someone on this forum can help me out with this one.                    Roy


Modern art glass, possibly European.


----------



## Roy (Sep 27, 2022)

Roy said:


> I bought this bottle about 25 years ago.
> The man I bought it from said he got it with a lot of other bottles but knew nothing about this one. He said he would sell it for $5.00 because he had no idea how old it was or where it was from.  I've enjoyed it for a long time but still don't know anything about it. Hopefully someone on this forum can help me out with this one.                    Roy


Mystery solved. 

While at the Merrimack Valley Bottle Show I found  and bought another bottle very similar to this one. After a bit of research and following some dead ends I contacted the expert and now I know exactly what I have. 
Phil Culhane of www.saddleflasks.com 
has identified both of these bottles as Persian. 
My original bottle that I bought somewhere between 25 and 30 years ago, I  believe was made in the 1800s.
My new addition I believe was made earlier in the 1700s. Only real difference is that one has a buffed top. Hard to exactly date Persian bottles due to our current relations with IRAN (formerly Persia), and their lack of documentation. 
Here are both bottles together.


----------

